# 4710 diff lock clicking



## jd 4710 (Jan 29, 2019)

hello; I'm experiencing a clicking sound when I step on the heel lever when its under load. it is fine when not under load when I depress the lever. is there an adjustment to correct it if it is not fully engaging ?
thankyou


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a look at this parts slide: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/74477/referrer/navigation/pgId/241016784

There is no adjustment, just the locking collar plate with the four pins that slides into the corresponding four holes in the differential carrier housing.

You never attempt to lock a differential when a wheel is spinning, or those pins get bent or broken and will no longer engage. This is true for all tractors except for the few with true planetary differentials that use an internal brake to lock the housing.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good advice! I never step on the diff lock until the wheels have stopped rotating.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I learned the hard way many years ago! It is not fun pulling a differential down and repairing the damage either.


----------



## jd 4710 (Jan 29, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Take a look at this parts slide: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/74477/referrer/navigation/pgId/241016784
> 
> There is no adjustment, just the locking collar plate with the four pins that slides into the corresponding four holes in the differential carrier housing.
> 
> You never attempt to lock a differential when a wheel is spinning, or those pins get bent or broken and will no longer engage. This is true for all tractors except for the few with true planetary differentials that use an internal brake to lock the housing.





RC Wells said:


> Take a look at this parts slide: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/74477/referrer/navigation/pgId/241016784
> 
> There is no adjustment, just the locking collar plate with the four pins that slides into the corresponding four holes in the differential carrier housing.
> 
> You never attempt to lock a differential when a wheel is spinning, or those pins get bent or broken and will no longer engage. This is true for all tractors except for the few with true planetary differentials that use an internal brake to lock the housing.


thankyou for the advice, looks like a big job


----------



## jd 4710 (Jan 29, 2019)

jd 4710 said:


> thankyou for the advice, looks like a big job


hello; how do you access the diff lock on a jd 4710 hydrostatic


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Disassemble the differential.


----------

